# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to change color scheme in pie chart?

## Campus Staff

I have a pie chart with a "3-D visual effect" and want to change the color
scheme.  Can this be done and, if so, how?  What I am getting now is shades
of purple and yellow and want to use the company adopted colors.

----------


## Marcelo

Hi, click on the pie chart (it will be a full selected), click again on the
piece that you would like to change the collor, than roght click and chouse
format,

hope its help

Marcelo - Brazil



"Campus Staff" escreveu:

> I have a pie chart with a "3-D visual effect" and want to change the color
> scheme.  Can this be done and, if so, how?  What I am getting now is shades
> of purple and yellow and want to use the company adopted colors.

----------


## HEK

Marcelo's solution works fine on an individual chart.  If you need this by
default, you can change the standard colour scheme Excel uses for charts.  Go
to Tools/Options/Color.  The default colours for charts are displayed below
the thin line, and Excel selects them from left to right, for the first data
series to the next.  Choose the color you want to change and click modify,
and change as you see fit.  Repeat for the next series as appropriate.
Good luck,
Henk

"Marcelo" wrote:

> Hi, click on the pie chart (it will be a full selected), click again on the
> piece that you would like to change the collor, than roght click and chouse
> format,
>
> hope its help
>
> Marcelo - Brazil
>
>
>
> "Campus Staff" escreveu:
>
> > I have a pie chart with a "3-D visual effect" and want to change the color
> > scheme.  Can this be done and, if so, how?  What I am getting now is shades
> > of purple and yellow and want to use the company adopted colors.

----------

